# Scarecrow from a cauldron tutorial part 2



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks really good Daveo, can't wait to see the finished product. I especially like the idea of using the branches and vines to flesh it out!


----------



## anaseus (Oct 9, 2007)

this is really good. you should sell your work


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job. And thanks for the idea about duct tape. I hadn't even thought about that.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

FYI~ I'm totally copying this. 
I just started today, but I'm on a roll, baby, a roll!!


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Great post


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

This is just like SpookyBlue's tutorial on his website. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I think that is Spooky's tutorial. This date of this thread is '07.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, on second look, maybe not.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

SpookyBlues was inspiration this is just my take


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Daveo, 

First of all, I want to tell you that your scarecrow looks great!

My question for you is, how did you attach the head to the pvc pole? I created the head for my JOL scarecrow, but never put much thought about how to attach the head to the pole until now.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Curlgodess,
Thx... mounting instructions was in part I

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...on-tutorial-part-1-a.html?highlight=scarecrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

I love it!! Looks Great! another project for me...(sigh)


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

*fav placed*


----------

